# Blood by litterbox



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

After my cat Beaux exited the litterbox, I noticed a small spot of blood outside it. There was no blood in the stool inside the box. He is eating/drinking/acting normal. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## RockysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I would just keep a very close eye on Beaux and see if you notice any more blood spots. Keep an eye on your flooring and where he lays down. Did you check his paws and legs to make sure he wasn't injured? If you notice any more bloodspots then if he were my cat I'd take him right to the vet. I hope he is ok!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

ditto to RockysMom.


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

When my Barley had blood it came from the little amount of pee he was able to make.
Check to make sure he can pee normal.
He had stones/crystals in his penis.
Very dangerous if untreated.
He was on meds for 2 weeks. 
We also had to change his food.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Also, you may want to check out this thread:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=21092&highlight=mystery+blood

I hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

I had the exact thing happen when I first got Socks. I am a hysterical mama so we went straight to the vet and it ended up being sensitive stomach so we had her on A/D for a while and then back to regular food. I donno about you but for me blood = vet.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

lolakitty23 said:


> Also, you may want to check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=21092&highlight=mystery+blood
> 
> I hope everything turns out OK!


I posted this thread and I have seen any blood since. Sully is doing fine!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

SammyO said:


> lolakitty23 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, you may want to check out this thread:
> ...


Oh, good! I'm so glad to hear it! Thanks for the update. We haven't seen any more blood with Binx, either.


----------

